

Is Health as a Human Right? - cwan
http://blogs.nyu.edu/fas/dri/aidwatch/2009/10/debating_health_as_a_human_rig.html

======
cschick2317
This is a tough topic.

On one hand, people really shouldn't end up financially devastated after
treating an illness. I'm sure we all feel some mental stress at the thought
that if something catastrophic and unexpected happens we may be financially
screwed the rest of our lives.

On the other hand...a lot of people do a lot of stupid things that I don't
necessarily want to pay for. Smoking and obesity are two very costly life
style choices (Note: I'm aware some people are obese because of medical
reasons, I'm not talking about them). And I'm not sure I feel it's fair to
pass those costs onto the rest of us who don't smoke and keep a healthy weight
and keep our cholesterol and blood pressure and whatnot in a healthy range.
Ultimately though, we could get way too nitpicky about "who is doing what to
themselves and shouldn't get covered".

In a perfect world I think a non-profit health insurance system should be
created that everyone has to buy into. On top of that, to keep costs down, the
majority of people would try to stay healthy and doctors wouldn't be paid per
test. However, I don't think anything we do will work unless we address why
health care costs so much and start taking responsibility for our own health.

------
gort
It makes no sense to declare health a human right; not while there are medical
conditions that can't be helped. It's like a right not to be struck by
lightning.

It makes more sense to declare healthcare a human right. Naturally this
requires the idea of rights as "whatever tax-funded entitlements are bestowed
upon the citizens by the duly elected government" which seems unpopular around
here.

------
mike_organon
Rights are freedom from others, protection from violence, force, etc. They are
not freedom to services provided by other people. To claim a right to services
is to take away the "traditional" rights of the people who will be forced to
provide and pay for those services. This creates a conflict, whereas the right
to freedom is equal for everyone.

------
pasbesoin
I think the whole debate needs to be reframed in terms of a new perspective of
self-interest. A healthy population will contribute more to society and make
for a healthier, more robust society. A more interesting and enjoyable place
in which to live.

Personally, I also find a moral component. An obligation to "help my
neighbor".

As for the judgment that gets thrown around as to good vs bad behavior and
what we should "reward" and what we should "punish", I would suggest that we
simply don't know enough yet to accurately make such determinations. In the
last couple of years, it's been demonstrated that nicotine may be as effective
as stimulant drugs in treating symptoms of AD(H)D. Are all of those smokers
simply making a bad choice, or are some of them self-medicating? Were people
self-medicating in such a fashion a couple of decades ago when AD(H)D was not
well known, recognized, nor treated by the medical establishment?

Stop arguing about who's to blame, and start fixing the problems. It's a lot
more efficient. That's what the rest of the developed world has been showing
us (the U.S.).

